# khoosh bitters



## thermosity (Apr 13, 2006)

I was clearing out my mums house and found a khoosh bitters bottle. it is interesting as it it is unopened, and complete with contents and labels and topfoil. does anyone know about these ? I can send photos- too large for upload ?


----------



## BRIAN S. (Apr 13, 2006)

If I remember correctly it is an English Bitters. It came in several different variants .
 I have owned one example in the past ... it had the KHOOSH BITTERS embossing around the shoulder and was in a Yellow olive coloration. There was also a variant that was not embossed on the shoulder , and also a variant that was embossed with KHOOSH BITTERS on the base. 
 Brian


----------



## amblypygi (Apr 13, 2006)

Ring and Ham list it as scarce in Bitters Bottles Supplement. They also show a drawing of a label, looks like a sweet bottle. If you want to email me the big version of the pictures I will reduce and post them for you, I'd love to see this one. Just send me a PM and I'll answer with my email.

 Sean


----------



## walkingstick (Apr 13, 2006)

oooooooo gotta see pictures!  Yes, I said it again.


----------



## amblypygi (Apr 14, 2006)

Alan sent me the pics and it's a nice bottle, check it out. It's different from the K-37.5 listed in the supplement, so I imagine it's the K-38. This is listed as rare, though it's not pictured. In any event, this was a great find, and worth a few bucks anyway []


----------



## Roger (Apr 14, 2006)

Here is my Khoosh....

 I did a little research when I got it many years ago.

 It has a diamond registration mark on the bottom. From this I was able to determine that the glass design was registered on the 28th of  November 1883 by Khoosh Butler & Co., Liverpool. Further research shows an entry from Gore's Liverpool Directory of 1883 which reads: 'Khoosh Bitters Co. Limited, the finest tonic known and a never failing appetizer (Henry Davis manager) 3 and 5 George's Dock Gates Liverpool W and 29 King
 William Street London EC.'

 Bottle....


----------



## Roger (Apr 14, 2006)

Diamond registration mark on the bottom....


----------



## Roger (Apr 14, 2006)

Trade Card....


----------



## Roger (Apr 14, 2006)

Mine does not have a label but it is now for sale if anyone 'has' to have it in their collection...


----------



## capsoda (Apr 14, 2006)

Very nice guys.

 Roger, Mosily curious, just started picking up a few bitters.What are you asking.


----------



## Roger (Apr 14, 2006)

Open to offers Warren [] I have no idea of the value and to tell the truth it don't sit well with my embossed medicines so I wouldn't miss it much. Open for exchange as well as offers if anyone needs it to enhance their collection. Must go to a good home though []


----------



## thermosity (Apr 15, 2006)

thanks to amblypygi for posting the pics. The bottle posted by roger seems to be a slightly differnt animal. Mine has seal on the shoulder and the underneath is stamped with a number, not a design.


----------



## BRIAN S. (Apr 15, 2006)

Yes there are several different mold variants ! Mine looked like Rogers variant.... but it had KHOOSH BITTERS embossed around the bottom ring of the shoulder. 
 I have seen a few with the seal like yours ...... but never with the label. Nice find , and the label definetly adds to the value of your Bitters.


----------



## capsoda (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey Brian, What are they worth with out a label.


----------



## thermosity (Apr 15, 2006)

or with the labels?


----------



## BRIAN S. (Apr 29, 2006)

> ORIGINAL:  capsoda
> 
> Hey Brian, What are they worth with out a label.


 

 Warren
 I sold mine several years ago in Yellow olive ...if I remember correctly ... $ 285.00 on ebay.
 You don't see many around in any coloration here in the states . This one on the forum ... is the first I have ever seen with it's original label. 
 I believe my old Khoosh is listed in the upcoming Glassworks auction. Looks like a twin to the one I had , if it's not mine.


----------



## BRIAN S. (Apr 30, 2006)

Here's the one on Glassworks.


----------



## capsoda (Apr 30, 2006)

Thats a nice looking bottle in an unusual color.

 Thanks Brian.


----------



## thermosity (Apr 30, 2006)

The yellow/ olive version doesnt seem to have the shoulder seal. Not sure waht that means. It seems there isnt as much interest in the Uk about bitters as elsewhere. If anyone would like to make an offer on the unopened khoosh with labels, I'm happy to part with it. Any advice about auctions etc would be welcome. many thanks for all your advice.


----------



## thermosity (May 15, 2006)

out of interest the Khoosh bitters with labels is now on its way to the 'museum of the american cocktail' in CA. Thanks for all the comments on it.


----------

